# muscular pits



## cykolulu

hi every one i love when a pitbull is muscular and cut looking,can everyone please add some pictures of their dogs muscular side/doesnt have to be really buff just athletic looking and muscular,that is one of my favorit things about pitsthanks for all who do post pictures


----------



## kodiakgirl

There's already a muscles thread actually... here it is... http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/22612-muscles.html I love me some ripped dogs too!


----------



## 9361

Nice digging Kodiak girl!


----------



## IRONHIDE

http:// http:// http://


----------



## IRONHIDE

http:// http://


----------



## IRONHIDE

http://


----------



## razor52

heres an old one. i really need to buy a new camera since my last one got stolen....


----------



## razor52

heres an old one. i really need to buy a new camera since my last one got stolen....


----------



## circlemkennels

good lookin dogs ironhide!!!


----------



## IRONHIDE

circlemkennels said:


> good lookin dogs ironhide!!!


thanks i got some better ones just not on my photobucket....


----------



## circlemkennels




----------



## Mach0

My bully


----------



## Celestial88

Gorgeous dogs, I'd share my boy but he isn't a bully. Great job guys!


----------



## 9361

Great looking dogs Iron Hide. And Mach, your bully is one of the best I've seen.


----------



## Firehazard

.... 2002-current..


----------



## circlemkennels

Firehazard said:


>


dang FH...good lookin dog... that little guy is jacked!!!


----------



## Mach0

She's Got Heart - thank you 


And Stan- I love your dogs man.


----------



## Firehazard

circlemkennels said:


> dang FH...good lookin dog... that little guy is jacked!!!


Thankya! Thats my creation of a REAL bulldog .. my lil bear biter.. nothing more nothing less.

@ macho.. thanx man Hooch is the big red brindle hes R.I.P. Hoagie is the blacknose red dog not so ripped he gets to house dog around.. Thats an Alaskan Husky I trained for a guy out in WA, shes a bear eater now! and Po' my APBT/Rott mix the black dog.. I call her my moutain cur..

Did ya'll see how much bigger that husky is to my bulldogs? Shes 45lbs! LOL


----------



## Mach0

Haha^^^ there's two behind me. Huskies are gorgeous.


----------



## 9361

Wow that doesn't look like any husky I've seen before!


----------



## Mach0

Real working huskies look nothing like show huskies.


----------



## 9361

Yeah, I've seen some other breeds working vs show version. Such as the Labrador, and some springer spaniels ect. It's really interesting to see the differences in the dogs. Just like the working apbt vs the show apbt.


----------



## Firehazard

Shes Got Heart said:


> Yeah, I've seen some other breeds working vs show version. Such as the Labrador, and some springer spaniels ect. It's really interesting to see the differences in the dogs. Just like the working apbt vs the show apbt.


yeah its because everyone thinks they want one.. they think they do.. LOL Show Ch's should come from the working stock that created the breed(s) .. Okay.. Im done. LOL :flush:


----------



## 9361

Agreed FH.... but I've always wanted a husky, they were my first favorite breed, from when I was like 5. lol I did have a husky mix as a kid. She was a sweetie. She was really small. I'd take the show version of the husky though... they are so gorgeous.


----------



## Firehazard

Sled Dog Central : A Deeper History of the Origins of the Alaskan Husky by Stephanie Little Wolf

Alaskan Sled Dogs

.::Musher's Camp & Sled Dog Adventure, Skagway - Alaska Excursions::.

Alaska Dog Mushers Association

Lagniappe Kennel -- Alaskan Husky Sled Dogs in Chugiak, AK

Working dogs are survivors.. .. I laugh at the people who complain about tethering dogs.. LOL get over yourself.. Dogs are a tool first companionship is the PERK..


----------



## 9361

Nice links FH. I just stumped my boyfriend on "guess the breed" lol


----------



## Firehazard

The game bred APBT is world renowned.. they even influx them with strains of sled dogs! have for YEEEEEARRRRRS.


----------



## zohawn

Firehazard said:


> The game bred APBT is world renowned.. they even influx them with strains of sled dogs! have for YEEEEEARRRRRS.


i heard they were trying to get apbt blood in dalmations, something about fixing glands or w/e?


----------



## mago73

FH your little dog is sick!!!, i love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## HeavyJeep

a shout out


----------



## Mach0




----------



## Celestial88




----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Mach0 said:


>


he looks like he has trex arms 
kinda reminds me of this


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here's a few of D


----------



## bahamutt99

Terra


----------



## pbeauvais

Punisher has been on his P90X


----------



## bahamutt99

Here's a good one. Monk right before ADBA Nationals.


----------



## Mach0

Damn Lindsay -he's looking fantastic!

And the punisher dog looks awesome as well.


----------



## Sadie

LOL @ punisher on his P90x LOL .. He's a good looking dog and Lindsay your dog looks very good as well.


----------



## Pink

Mine are both at chain weight, but I guess it won't hurt to post some anyway..

My 11 month old:


















And, 2 year old:


----------



## brndnewo01

great dogs pink.. they are some of my favorite bullies from the other forum..


----------



## Elvisfink

Junkyard De LUX e



























Miss Poison Ivy



























Earl (Berrys Spartacus SD1 CGC)


----------



## BastienBully

MUSCLE MUSCLE MUSCLE!!!!!!!!!! I love MUSCLE!!!


----------



## pimpidypimp




----------



## pitbullgirl22

PimpSauce and his sexy back








Desperado chain weight








Hannibal @ FL ADBA show he CH this weekend


----------



## Tyanne66

hello how do u post a picture i dont understand the url thing it wants u to do thanx


----------



## Tyanne66

novah at 10 months


----------



## Tyanne66




----------



## Pink

Torque (bully, not APBT) at 1 year.


----------



## Pitwoman

*Marty's Lilbit*

Lilbit...


----------



## Nicke

Pitwomen!
Your dog is Truly awsome!! GREAT!
Maby wrong thread but I have to ask what do you feed and how do you work your dog and how old is she ?

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joey&Zoey

A few of my ZOEY


----------



## Pitwoman

Nicke said:


> Pitwomen!
> Your dog is Truly awsome!! GREAT!
> Maby wrong thread but I have to ask what do you feed and how do you work your dog and how old is she ?
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Shes eating...

#Buy Best Price Diamond Dry Food for Adult Dogs, Hi-Energy Chicken Formula, 50 Pound Bag | Facebook

Shes not worked at all... shes just a house dog 

She belongs to Marty by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## Nicke

Truly great looking dog :thumbsup: 
I hope to own a dog like that someday...

Is Marty a member here ?


----------



## Black Rabbit

I don't believe Marty is a member here anymore but I think he's still over at gamedog. He's good peeps and he's got some awesome dogs. I'm in love with AKA


----------



## Nicke

Ok to bad he ain`t here... had been fun to talk to him about his veiw on dogs and stuff


----------

